# Today works



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

So the utilities guys where suppose to leave a 3" riser in side a mech room . Instead they left us a 2" riser . And it outside the building. No biggie will just dig it up and reroute it, well As soon as we started digging in our supposed location my operator hit the main conduit pipes . Luckily there was no lines inside.
So now I got to fix there shiet first before I get my work done.

And on a side note all the places we had to digg it seems we always find the electrician bullshiet


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

......


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Done


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

call me a dumb $ss but what was the riser for. sorry just a plumber from wisconsin:thumbup:


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I like to bed my pipe. lol


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Nathan901 said:


> I like to bed my pipe. lol


I like to use sand


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> call me a dumb $ss but what was the riser for. sorry just a plumber from wisconsin:thumbup:


The water main need to be inside the building ,prints specs


----------



## 15807brett (Jun 21, 2013)

In texas you let the utility guys bring in youre water main, thats a no no here in jersey thats our work we stub 5 ' outside the building by a license s plumber per our code.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Leach713 said:


> So the utilities guys where suppose to leave a 3" riser in side a mech room . Instead they left us a 2" riser . And it outside the building. No biggie will just dig it up and reroute it, well As soon as we started digging in our supposed location my operator hit the main conduit pipes . Luckily there was no lines inside. So now I got to fix there shiet first before I get my work done.


Now this ^^^ is frustrating


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

15807brett said:


> In texas you let the utility guys bring in youre water main, thats a no no here in jersey thats our work we stub 5 ' outside the building by a license s plumber per our code.


I coulda swore we here in TX did the same. At the companies I've worked at its been the same, we do all plumbing from 5' to inside the building. Utilities take the rest.


----------

